# Which kung fu style should a person who's never done an MA before learn?



## songsong1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I live in London and I have the option to learn Wing Chun, Shaolin Kung Fu or Fujian White Crane. I want to learn something that is effective for self-defence without having to train 24/7. Also, I want something that I can maybe use in competitions in the future, as I was considering doing Sanda after I get a good grounding in a traditional style. I like the look of Wing Chun the most, but I wanted to check with others before making a final decision. These are the websites of the different kung fu classes:

Wing Chun Kung Fu Chinese Kung Fu Martial arts London
Fujian White Crane Kung Fu Club - teaching kung fu and tai chi martial arts in London Oxford Bristol Ireland and Sweden
Shaolin Xiu Traditional Shaolin Kung Fu in London with Shifu Shi Yan Xiu
Tang Long -

They're all in an easily reachable distance to my home, although Shaolin Xiu is literally walking distance. With all these factors considered, it would be great to get advice on what style I should learn from martial arts experts on this site.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2015)

FIrst, it all depends on what you are after, so you should check them all out and see how you feel.

I have no direct experience with any of these schools but from looking at the websites I would not be surprised the Shaolin Xiu and the Tang Long were more about performance than Self defense.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 24, 2015)

The art you feel like you can commit yourself to for the foreseeable future.  No use in taking up any particular art if your heart and spirit aren't in it.


----------



## dboeren (Mar 24, 2015)

I would recommend visiting all of the schools to watch class and talk with the instructor and some students.  You are likely to find that some of them resonate with you better than others.  It will also let you observe what sort of skills the senior students have, do they look like the way you want to be able to move?

Just from a quick glance, the Fujian White Crane school looks like they may be a little closer to Sanda-oriented but I don't know how big a criteria this is for you.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll echo the other perspectives that you've received. Visit each school or at least call and see which one feels right to you. When you're there, be respectful, take it all and watch the students who have been there for a while at least as much as the instructor. That will tell you more.

My gut based on websites is that the Shaolin school will be very different than the others and that will either appeal to you or not. Based strictly on websites, I personally think I might like the crane school the best, but that's me. You have to decide for yourself.


----------



## Mephisto (Mar 24, 2015)

In the op, self defense, competition, and traditional training was mentioned. Good luck finding a place that offers all three. They do exist but can be hard to find. First, self defense is a term that can have many meanings. It's been a topic here lately and a well rounded self defense program will teach situational awareness, deescalation techniques, and a myriad of other skills unrelated to fighting ability. I think most people who say self defense are referring to the able to defend and protect ones self after avoidance and other options have failed. In this case a good hard sparring gym is my recommendation, Sanda is a good choice and any gym that competes or trains it is a good option. A gym that claims to teach self defense and doesn't spar hard and doesn't teach avoidance and other skills may be a waste of time. Don't buy into the "too deadly" to spar cop out.

As for traditional systems, that's another subjective term. Bjj is considered a traditional system by some and it's older than many of the styles who market their art as traditional. There are many systems that have been founded relatively recently that come from older traditional systems, they are not traditional though if they differ from their "mother art".


----------



## songsong1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I forgot to mention in the OP that I also want to do a traditional MA as I am half Chinese and would like to be more engaged in chinese culture. I understand that a sport MA might be more practical but self-defense, although a large factor, is not my main reason for learning a MA. I mentioned Sanda simply as a possibility in the future, if after training I want to take my MA training further. Sorry for causing any misunderstandings.

I think I'm going to rule out Shaolin kung fu as it won't be as practical as the others styles. I'll definitely visit the FWC and WC to check them out though.

Another possibility that came to mind is Tai Chi, as it has the added health benefits. I know that there are many instructors who don't teach the self defense side of it but I was wondering what everyone thought of this website: Tai Ji Circle Chen taijiquan and qigong classes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2015)

songsong1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I forgot to mention in the OP that I also want to do a traditional MA as I am half Chinese and would like to be more engaged in chinese culture. I understand that a sport MA might be more practical but self-defense, although a large factor, is not my main reason for learning a MA. I mentioned Sanda simply as a possibility in the future, if after training I want to take my MA training further. Sorry for causing any misunderstandings.
> 
> I think I'm going to rule out Shaolin kung fu as it won't be as practical as the others styles. I'll definitely visit the FWC and WC to check them out though.
> 
> Another possibility that came to mind is Tai Chi, as it has the added health benefits. I know that there are many instructors who don't teach the self defense side of it but I was wondering what everyone thought of this website: Tai Ji Circle Chen taijiquan and qigong classes



If the Taijiquan teacher is a real student of Chen Xiaowang (and his name is on the page) he knows the martial side of Chen Taijiquan as well


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 25, 2015)

I've studied Northern Shaolin or rather one style of Northern Shaolin. It's actually an umbrella term. In general, while I loved it and it was great for fitness, it would not be my first pick for self defense. Looking at the website, he teaches 5 animals which is more Southern style but the comment still stands. That being said, they also teach both chin na shuai jiao and taken all together creates a pretty comprehensive fighting system. 

I don't have anything negative to say about Chen Tai chi. I studied it for 6 months. IMHO, it is the most physically demanding and martial oriented of the tai chi systems. It can be great for self defense but don't expect to get there over night.


----------



## Lestat83 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just wanted to say to OP that you are lucky to have the Cen Tai chi, FWC particularly within an easy commute. I am rather more limited but have found a good place  the awareness and de escalation part of sylabus in self defence focusses schools is immensely valuable.

 I once saw a martial art expert jumped from behind, hit his head on pavement and was out cold...vs a street brawler...all cause he had no awareness. So my personal bias is on self defence and places that do hard sparring.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 25, 2015)

songsong1 said:


> ...I think I'm going to rule out Shaolin kung fu as it won't be as practical as the others styles. I'll definitely visit the FWC and WC to check them out though....


|
Why is the Shaolin kung fu impractical?  I thought the latter was an adaptation of the health benefits you spoke of in your post--to the martial use of same?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 25, 2015)

If it's like most Shaolin from the Songshan line, they don't necessarily start out touching people right away. There are always exceptions, but most follow the rule.

Wing Chun & Fujian White Crane you can pretty count on contact day one.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 25, 2015)

clfsean said:


> If it's like most Shaolin from the Songshan line, they don't necessarily start out touching people right away. There are always exceptions, but most follow the rule....


Learned something....


----------



## tifire (Mar 29, 2015)

Just like someone here pointed out, it's best to visit each of the school, see how they teach students. Wing Chun and Shaolin Kung Fu are more popular than Fujian White Crane, there must be a reason why people choose the former two. But it really depends on your own preference. Also a good instructor is more important than the style you pick. Once you get started, it's always easy to learn another style later.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 30, 2015)

tifire said:


> ... Wing Chun and Shaolin Kung Fu are more popular than Fujian White Crane, there must be a reason why people choose the former two...



Much more common. Not an indication of "better". People study what is available to them.


----------



## qianfeng (Mar 31, 2015)

tifire said:


> Just like someone here pointed out, it's best to visit each of the school, see how they teach students. Wing Chun and Shaolin Kung Fu are more popular than Fujian White Crane, there must be a reason why people choose the former two. But it really depends on your own preference. Also a good instructor is more important than the style you pick. Once you get started, it's always easy to learn another style later.



LOl people only choose wing chun after watching Bruce Lee and Ip Man Movies


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

qianfeng said:


> LOl people only choose wing chun after watching Bruce Lee and Ip Man Movies



Not necessarily overall, but yeah it stands to reason that all of the exposure through the films do have a tangible effect. Not so sure with the JKD representation at the point of Enter the Dragon, but the IP Man films were pretty representative apparently.


----------



## dboeren (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree, you can only choose the styles that are available in your area.  So, it generally comes down to styles which are common or pure luck as to what's nearby.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 31, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to spend some time with Cen Tai chi practitioner recently and I was solidly impressed with his abilities.  I think if coupled with deescalation and awareness training it would be solid for self defense.


----------



## zzj (Apr 1, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> If the Taijiquan teacher is a real student of Chen Xiaowang (and his name is on the page) he knows the martial side of Chen Taijiquan as well



I'd jump at the chance to learn from a disciple of Chen Xiaowang.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is an interesting take on the question.

The Water Styles KaiMen


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 9, 2015)

songsong1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I forgot to mention in the OP that I also want to do a traditional MA as I am half Chinese and would like to be more engaged in chinese culture. I understand that a sport MA might be more practical but self-defense, although a large factor, is not my main reason for learning a MA. I mentioned Sanda simply as a possibility in the future, if after training I want to take my MA training further. Sorry for causing any misunderstandings.
> 
> I think I'm going to rule out Shaolin kung fu as it won't be as practical as the others styles. I'll definitely visit the FWC and WC to check them out though.
> 
> Another possibility that came to mind is Tai Chi, as it has the added health benefits. I know that there are many instructors who don't teach the self defense side of it but I was wondering what everyone thought of this website: Tai Ji Circle Chen taijiquan and qigong classes


Traditional Chinese martial arts are good for self defense but you really have to understand them in order to apply them in real life situations.  My Jow Ga training consists of learning how to throw Jow Ga punches and Kicks, Conditioning the body, mind, and reflexes, Learning the forms and the applications and sparring.  When I say sparring I mean actually trying to use the kung fu that I've been training with.  Your first attempt will make it seem like kung fu is a waste, but that's only because you haven't understood how to apply it in a real fight simulation (sparring).  The only way to understand it is to try and use it, and when it doesn't work, figure out what you need to to adjust in order to make it work.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 11, 2015)

In my opinion you can't go wrong with learning a tan tui style first. It's great conditioning and will give you the basis for a LOT of other arts. I'm more into the "internal" styles myself and if I had to start it all over again I'd learn tan tui and then try to find a Xinyiliuhequan instructor.


----------



## Argus (Aug 14, 2015)

Personally, I think Wing Chun is an excellent place to start in TCMA. It's my primary art, so I might be a bit biased, but if you have a good teacher near by, I'd jump at it. I'd also jump at a chance to learn Taiji from a teacher who focuses on the martial side of it. But if I understand correctly, it might be quite a while before you're able to really become proficient in taiji. Of course, no reason you can't study them both at the same time if you don't find they interfere with each-other.

If you can find instructors practicing Xingyi, Bagua, Hung Gar, or Choy Lay Fut, these are some other common styles that are definitely worth checking out. It may be worth visiting the different schools and researching CMA's some more to get a good perspective on what's out there, and meet the different instructors in your area. Ultimately, the instructor and school does matter more than the art. Well, as long as you're actually practicing a martial art. Which brings me to my next point...

I'd be skeptical of any so called "Shaolin" style/school. Many of them tend to be focused on modern wushu performances as practiced at the shaolin temple these days, which have very little to do with Traditional Chinese Martial Arts.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2015)

Argus said:


> I'd also jump at a chance to learn Taiji from a teacher who focuses on the martial side of it. But if I understand correctly, it might be quite a while before you're able to really become proficient in taiji.


This is true.  It's not the quickest way to learn how to fight.  The good thing is that the exercises will help to improve a person's ability to sense your opponents moves and intention. It's a good balance for anyone that practices a hard style.  



Argus said:


> I'd be skeptical of any so called "Shaolin" style/school.


  Out of all of the Chinese martial art schools in the U.S. The schools that claim to be "Shaolin" worry me the most.  Many of them don't have a lineage so right off the back you don't know what you are getting.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 15, 2015)

Honestly, most of the Shaolin schools that I've run into, do have lineages in and around the temple. My experience has mainly been on the West Coast of the U.S., however. You do have to distinguish between the modern wushu actively taught now at the temple and the older systems. Modern wushu is great for strength, balance, and flexibility but it is not a combative art.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 16, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> Honestly, most of the Shaolin schools that I've run into, do have lineages in and around the temple. My experience has mainly been on the West Coast of the U.S., however. You do have to distinguish between the modern wushu actively taught now at the temple and the older systems. Modern wushu is great for strength, balance, and flexibility but it is not a combative art.


I wish it was that way here.


----------

